# New Engine terminal.



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

The crew has been busy building this engine terminal.




























I'm using this to store engines . I ended up using one of Axels {Train - Li }5 way switches. He also let me use his rail bender . I ended up putting the switch inside the shed "keep switch out of direct sun light" I was told.So this is what I came up with.





































Inside dimensions 3' wide X 8' long . I tried to make it look like it's big brother!










Sean


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Excellent design Sean. I was not aware that there was a 5 way switch available on the market. I have a similar designed shed with several switches inside, but that restricts the space for rolling stock. But if you are just putting engines in there, it is great, and better with the switch inside. You will like having your engines out ready to run in minutes.
Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice. 

I like how you've fitted the door close to the track. Might help to keep mice, wasps and elephants out.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I"ll paint a Black hole like the Wylie coyote would do, or this could be the Bat cave, or just a mirror?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Sean,

You may have come up with exactly what I have been looking for.

I would appreciate any additional information about the materials you used and how you will access trains inside in case of a derailment etc.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

If you look @ photo #5 you will see that the right side lifts up so I can reach inside.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 23 Oct 2009 08:17 AM 
If you look @ photo #5 you will see that the right side lifts up so I can reach inside. 

I had noticed that but I did not know if it was removed, not yet installed or hinged. 

What kind of materials did you use (it looks great)? I don't know much about lumber but it looks like some sort of wood siding.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Its T4 ply siding 5/8" thick grooved 4" OC. Costs around $23 a sheet locally comes in 4x8 and 4x9 from some manufactures.

I actually like Smartside better. Its an LP (Louisiana Pacific)building product, wood textured and primed on one side, OSB core and exposed on the other. It comes in 3/8" and 5/8" thickness and is span rated. It comes either not grooved or grooved 4", 8", or 12" OC, in either 8 or 9' lengths


I like Smartside better because it holds it flatness, where as the T4 because its grooved tends to curve therefore can be a pain to work with.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Nicely done!

I would have put the switches outside, so you had more room for storage. That's what I did with mine. There's a good argument to be made that you will have a better seal against mice, but they are pretty determined little buggers--I opened my train shed the other day and a mouse came walking right up the right away of track four. looked me over, and ran back the other way.


You'll love being able to just run them out. And you'll get less transport damage


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Bighurt on 23 Oct 2009 10:59 AM 
Its T4 ply siding 5/8" thick grooved 4" OC. Costs around $23 a sheet locally comes in 4x8 and 4x9 from some manufactures.

I actually like Smartside better. Its an LP (Louisiana Pacific)building product, wood textured and primed on one side, OSB core and exposed on the other. It comes in 3/8" and 5/8" thickness and is span rated. It comes either not grooved or grooved 4", 8", or 12" OC, in either 8 or 9' lengths


I like Smartside better because it holds it flatness, where as the T4 because its grooved tends to curve therefore can be a pain to work with. 



Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry I hope these help!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 30 Oct 2009 03:46 PM 
Jerry I hope these help!






Hi Sean,

Yes, those photos helped a lot.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a mighty strong door pull. Is that a #4 bar?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well thought out and executed.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GSLRR...de=tn&order=ordinal&start=61&count=20&dir=asc
Here are a couple of photos of my train storage barn. 


http://d.yimg.com/kq/groups/1289754...170007.jpg 

http://d.yimg.com/kq/groups/1289754...170003.jpg 

http://d.yimg.com/kq/groups/1289754...170010.jpg 

Ok, let's see if this worked. 


Bob


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Bob,

Very nicely done.

Jerry


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 03 Nov 2009 01:19 PM 
Hi Bob,

Very nicely done.

Jerry

Thanks Jerry, It's not as strongly built at what Sean's looks like. But I should know by next spring it it's going to hold up. I'm pretty sure it's solid enough. I used 4x4 posts in the four corners and two additional on each side. The floor is 1/2 treated plywood with treated 2x4's under it. The walls are 5/8 cedar siding. The roof is only 1/4 underlayment plywood with brown aluminum flashing over it. But I think I have enough roof supports to hold it up. I'm in southwest Michigan and we do sometimes get some pretty heavy snow falls. 

Bob


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob nicely done. I just used up Items I had laying around.I did have to bye the T-4 and the 1/2" backer board though.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By smcgill on 04 Nov 2009 05:07 AM 
Bob nicely done. I just used up Items I had laying around.I did have to bye the T-4 and the 1/2" backer board though. 
Thanks for your kind comment Sean. Yours looks extremely well built. And I really like the idea of the five way switch. I think yours was the first one I've ever seen. If I had known something like that existed I might have gone that way. I finished my construction in early September and didn't see your switch until just recently.

Bob


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob there wash another thread on the Y switch. If you look you can see what i had to do to power it up. http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/9/aft/112575/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li sells the 5 way and a 3 way switch, manual and motorized. 

Greg and RJD have reported on having this switch, but Sean has posted some great pictures of his in use!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You know Sean, I think you helped me solve a problem with my storage tracks. I realized mine is way to off center and that I do have room to center it better thus making the lines flow better. 
I was out last night measuring it after seeing your photos ;and I can change it to make it work better. 
thanks..


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty glad to help!! I try to learn something every day, but the wife would say why just one? I wonder what's its like to be so **** Just a thought , do you need the dimension's of the switch? Sean


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No , I'm using a 4ft flex track to do it. Photos later. I can't figure out what **** is???? 
But its all torn out now because of you...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 10 Nov 2009 06:16 PM 
No , I'm using a 4ft flex track to do it. Photos later. I can't figure out what **** is???? 
But its all torn out now because of you... 


Starts with a "D" ends with a "B" and got a "U" and "M" in the middle


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

**** = perfect! I think you spell it that way( wouldn't know not perfect)


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty Cozad Is it done yet????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty are you done yet? Later RJD


----------

